# Audi A6 C5 airbag compatibility



## v_attila (Mar 31, 2017)

Hi,

I would like to ask whether you have any information on these two airbags. I would like to swap them but the connector differs. 
Are both airbag single-stage, would the new one work with a new connector?

2001 C5 airbag:









2004 C5 airbag:


----------

